# Shaving dogs for Summer



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

A guy at work thinks it's a good idea to shave Labs for the summer, not bald, but short. The idea never even crossed my mind. Just curious if any of you Lab owners ever do this. If so, how does a shaved lab look.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

that's got to be one of the dumbest ideas I've ever heard. 

Maybe a fluffy swamp collie...but lab??? :shake:

I'll never shave mine....


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. Just wanted to hear someone say it.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

That is really the dumdest thing, Its a water dog and hair helps dogs swim!!
:sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

One of my buddies shaves their white/yellow lab ever summer. Doesnt really look any different but makes it alot easier in the summer heat on the dog. Think they just brought her in to a pet groomer and had it done!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

My lab has a longer coat, so I shave her in the summer as well. Doesn't seem to bother her and it only happens once. By the time the fall hits, her coat will be back to normal for retrieving ducks.

BTW, we swim everynight at the lake and it sure doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

live2hunt, how short do you go with it? How does the dog look shaved?

Thanks


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Our lab gets a trim for every summer. Dumb...maybe, but she sure doesn't seem to mind. She looks the same as she normally would, the hair grows back to normal by the fall, and she isn't as hot in the summer time. Seems like a win all around to me.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Adam: #10 medium blade. I have a brittany/springer cross that gets cut too.

"How does she look". I am not going to lie to you. First couple of days it almost makes you want to cry a little. After that not so bad at all.


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

I bet my Chessie would love a good shaving right now. Nah he can suck it up I hose him down or get him in the pond and he is good to go. He is now 6 months old and 76 lbs.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

This is the 1st time I heard a Lad being shaved. A buddy of mine shaves his Golden once a year in the summer and boy does that dog love it to.


----------

